# proper use of retarder? can you over do it?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I wanted to get some input on the use of retarder base. I use union reducer/retarder. I've found that I can mix it in with union aerotex ink in a separate container and it works great, but i've also had it work terribly. Is there a pot life to the combined retarder/ink? I have a huge job to get done this week and i can't waste time with clogging. How much should I be adding? 
Also, has anyone used it with versatex inks? Tonite I mixed some and on the second shirt it hardened so much that I couldn't clean out the screen!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend mixing brands of additives and inks. In most cases they will work yet you cannot ever be too sure. As far as the ratios you should have received specs when you purchased the retarder. If not contact the manufacturer for their specific stats


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

union recommends adding up to 10% retarder. I kept having trouble so I kept adding more. Could I have used too much?
I have a huge order of 220 shirts (1 color white front print, 3 color white/gray/black back print) due may 1st and I'm very worried I can't do it. I was using the union aerotex white this morning to do a 2 color (black/white) print and it was clogging on me constantly. I kept having to use screen opener spray, but that stuff is nasty and I don't like using it. Since the screen was sitting for a couple of minutes as I did the black layer, it would clog.
Do you have any ideas, fluid or anybody else? I'm pulling my hair out, trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Also, I was using 155 mesh today, but that is too high? I should always use 110 with white? can I still get good detail with such a low mesh?

Is there another union additive that I could use along with or instead of the retarder reducer base to prevent clogging and drying?

All this makes me want to go to plastisol...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I do not print waterbased so i cannot help you there. Plasticol is so much easier as long as you have proper equipment for curing.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I just have a flash cure unit. I won't have room for an oven until I move into a real shop. I did just order a CAPS 4/4 press :]
I want to experiment more with plastisol sometime. When I tried it I didn't get good coverage and I thought it was messy overall.


----------

